# removing front engine cover (lower timing chain cover)



## altima95 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am trying to remove the lower timing chain cover (front engine cover) from my '95 Altima. I have already removed the upper cam sprocket cover, the harmonic crankshaft damper, and the lower oil pan. I have removed the two 10 mm bolts from the upper oil pan, which thread into the lower timing chain cover. I cannot seem to pry the front cover loose. It seems as though something is still attached from the inside. The resistance seems to be coming from around the crankshaft. Is there something else I need to remove? 

Thanks for any help here!

Ben


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pickup screen/tube needs to be unbolted from the oil pump.


----------

